# Medical display !



## Dewfus (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 29, 2020)

Thats alot of cobalt in those top pictures. Cool meds ty.  ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## Dewfus (Feb 29, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Thats alot of cobalt in those top pictures. Cool meds ty.  ROBBYBOBBY64





ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Thats alot of cobalt in those top pictures. Cool meds ty.  ROBBYBOBBY64


 Thanks my friend I got lucky one day and found most of those colbolts lol it was my 3rd time going out digging


----------

